# Meet our new exotic addition Augustus!!



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Or Gus for short! He only came home today. I havn't posted in so long. All the other four, Tosca, Thomas, Suzie, Henry are all doing very well. Can you believe it is October already, and Henry is now 1 Year old (will have to also post a Henry update thread some point soon!)

Gus is a traditional exotic shorthair, the traditional has a slightly longer snout. He is so scrummy, I just want to eat him! 

The adult cat is his beautiful mummy. His sister was just as adorable (she is the other kitty in the pics with him). He has his five generation pedigree. I've wanted a pedigree kitty for so long, he is my little dream boy! 

He has a very loud deep meow, it is so strange because he is so little and cute! I think he is looking for his beautiful mummy. Apparently he is a very playful cheeky boy, if that is so, he is going to slot right in with very naughty Henry!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a sweet baby! Congratulations!


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

I normally am not a fan of reds but he is gorgeous! So fluffy and cute!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Augustus is ADORABLE!!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful kitties!


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful cats! They're very stunning!


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

Such beautiful cats!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh wow, so very cute! His little face is adorable, I agree!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Very cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG! He is gorgeous!!!! Congrats on your new adorable baby!  I also like the traditional ("doll face") on Persians and Exotic Shorthairs... they're much healthier, too, and don't have the breathing or eye issues like the "extreme" faces do!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG, Gus so gorgeous!! What a sweet little face! Congrats.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I concur with Speechie! THAT is a cute face, indeed! (swoons) I love orange kitties, especially orange and white! They remind me of my all time fav icecream lolly, a Creamsicle! 

I miss "Hank the Tank's" face! You really need to get some piccys of him up soon! I'll bet he's grown so much!

Good to see you, hope you and your FurGang are keeping well.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

If I remember correctly, don't exotic shorthairs have a very loving, playful, friendly personality?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Eeeeeeee!!! What a sweet little face! And what a good-looking family! Mama kitty is beautiful, and his sister is adorable too. Those last two pics of Gus with his sister are so sweet.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

A couple more pictures for you to swoon over ! He has become a lot more friendlier and happier the past few days. Augustus became Charlie, but then we got to George. Gorgeous George! I keep calling him Georgie Porgie lol. He had his micro chip yesterday so his name is now official. He is a complete love, so cuddly and purry. I think this one is going to be a complete lap baby! Yes Catface, I really need some new recent pictures of Henry - I didn't realise how big he had got till I brought George home! :catsm


----------

